# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Он прилип ко мне, как липучка- 2 часть

## Львовна

*Липучки-2* _от дуэта Д.Евочки_

По многочисленным  просьбам мы написали еще 7 липучек. Внутри ТОЛЬКО минусовки и тексты. Основная застолка и подводка в первой части. Она тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141378  Без нее вторую часть приобретать нет смысла. ВНИМАНИЕ: напоминаем, что этот материал для ведущих, у которых есть музыкальный слух. 

[img]http://*********ru/9375563.jpg[/img]

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:весь зал

РЕКВИЗИТ: отсутствует


ВХОДИТ: ещё 7 липучек


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 10-15 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 400

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

дюймовка (18.04.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

девули
гран Мерси за вторую часть
начали с неё-выпускной
мало...
продолжили первой
пока выпускники бродили по природам и делали фотки родители и  не вспомнили о них-отрывались
с таким удовольствием махали руками и пели..неее не то слово-орали на всю вселенную
 а моё тамадейское сердце распирало от гордости-какая я крутяшка...
диджей(приезжий) только палец мне большой демонстрировал-круто

----------

Львовна (22.06.2016)

----------

